# Should I plug the holes if the bees have propolised?



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mice might chew through the propolis but I haven't had any problems with them doing it on any of my hives. I usually put a square of masking tape or the aluminum tape HVAC folks use for taping insulation batts on duct work. I haven't had the bees or mice cut through the tape, either kind. Using the corks might give some insulation value though.


----------

